# Savage 11 trigger job?



## BAR308 (Feb 13, 2011)

is the savage 11 (non-accutrigger) adjustable by the user or gunsmith only? if so, anybody have any info, links, videos, etc to do this job?  thanks.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Read this...

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/savage110trigger.html


----------



## BAR308 (Feb 14, 2011)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Read this...
> 
> http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/savage110trigger.html



is this for smiths only or can anyone do this?


----------



## bankwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Marlin7MM said:


> is the savage 11 (non-accutrigger) adjustable by the user or gunsmith only? if so, anybody have any info, links, videos, etc to do this job?  thanks.



The three screw triggers are very easy to adjust yourself.  Tutorials are online.  The best place to start is at savageshooters.com


----------

